# All Who Take Klonopin



## CodyBear (Sep 6, 2006)

Three questions:

1. Of those taking Klonopin daily...what is your usual daily dose?

2. How long have you been taking it?

3. Is it still effective?

Thanks


----------



## Slowturtle (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi there,

I just started taking Klonopin last friday and again on saturday. I took 0.5mg the first time, then boosted up to 1mg the second time cuz 0.5mg did nothing for me. But even 1mg did not relieve my anxiety, only made me lose my balance. So i'm not sure how effective it is. I'm testing it again on saturday with 2mg and i'll tell you how effective that'll be.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My daily dose is set at 1mg but I take it prn anywhere between 1-3mgs at a time. Ive taken it since around this time last year. It is very effective at vaporizing my anxiety.


----------



## Mina (Oct 31, 2006)

I take it .25 to .5 prn. Right now, I take about .5 daily and it is effective.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I've taken it on and off over the years. I now have a doctor that gives me 1mg, I can take it up to three times pd, I told him there were days I only took it once........He still writes the script for 3*pd. It has not quit working, I usually take mine at night, probably would be better off if I took it in the AM as well.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I took Klonopin for a short time...I can't remember the dosage though. It worked for my anxiety, but made me really depressed and prone to cry at the drop of a hat. 
Doctors (even GP's) around here seem to prefer to prescribe Klonopin over any other benzo. I think I read somewhere that the medical community does not believe that it has a high addiction potential. I don't necessarily disagree as I wasn't on it for long, but I found it to be an EXTREMELY powerful, effective and long acting medication, especially given the fact that I usually have a high tolerance for most medications. I had to be really careful driving until my body adjusted to it.


----------



## mousse (Oct 26, 2005)

I take it and have been taking it for almost a year. My doc says take it .5mg up to 4 times a day and sometimes when its a really bad like when i have to fly b/c i hate flying i take more. works pretty good. sometimes if i have an anxiety attack i can chew 1/2 of one and it works more quickly that way and help quickly.


----------



## Slowturtle (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi I took 2mg Klonopin today (took 4 of 0.5mg dose) to make my day easier at the mentor training. Well i think it did work to make me feel less anxious and I didn't grow hot/sweat/tremble. But the only thing is it I was still shy to approach people or raise my hand to ask questions. So I don't know if it is that POWERFUL.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

if possible try to get the 2mg pills which are the largest pills available for klonopin from your pdoc, the reason being they cost the same whether they be .5, 1.0, 2.0 mg. then you could split it up to which ever dosage you want. hopefully you have an understand doc that knows u are not a junkie, like mine


----------



## needium (Nov 9, 2003)

Anywhere from 0-2mg. Been on it for over a year, still works fine.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I took 2 mg of generic Klonopin for the first time before going on a date Sunday night. I let it dissolve on my tongue and it tasted just like a mint. It worked like a charm. We went out to eat and I could actually enjoy my food without being all super paranoid of my date or other people watching me eat. It was such a relief. Then we went to see his friend's band play, then we went to see Saw 3. Overall it was a nice, calming effect. I'll be using it again when I see him Friday. I'm only taking it "as needed".


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

I took up to 5mg daily of klonopin for about 6 months and got to the point where i was shuffling around like a mental patient in some old movie. But i highly doubt you're ever going to get prescribed doses that high. 

Like all drugs benzos do lose their magic but i never developed what i would call a tolerance.


----------



## voytech (Nov 19, 2005)

I remember when I first took klonapin, I guess I was around 16 years old... I felt like I didn't have any anxiety, I felt like I was cured once for all. 

Klonapin is definitely helpful when it comes to dealing with anxiety. I was started with 0.5 mg a day but then I took 0.5 mg twice a day (in the morning and before going to sleep). I knew someone from my work that took around 4-5 mg a day, ... poor guy was falling a sleep behind the wheel all the time and he had tons of accidents, ... but what can you do? it's life


----------



## CodyBear (Sep 6, 2006)

D.B.

Actually my doc said he didn't have a problem with me taking as much as 4mg a day when I go to Iraq. You say they lose their magic but you never developed tolerance. Does that mean they were still working for you...just not as well as at first?

Still waiting for my Celexa to kick in. Been on 40mg for about 3 weeks now. Doc said he's bumping me up to 60mg next week. Absolutely no side effects yet. Does no side effects mean there is less chance that it will work for me?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

I dont need benzos anymore. 

The first couple months you find a new freedom of sorts and its very uplifting. This sort of goes away and it becomes this thing you have to take to cope. Im not sure what you're doing in iraq but i'd hate to be in combat on 5mg of klonopin. You'd be doing the zombie shuffle dodging mortar rounds.

Theres no way of guessing if SSRIs work for people or not. Although with access to that much K it probably wont matter if it ends up working anyway. The idea of being in an area where you may possibly be cut off from your meds would freak me the hell out if i were taking an ssri/snri/maoi/etc.


----------



## CodyBear (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually you don't dodge mortar rounds. You just hit the dirt when you hear them incoming :um 
My doctor upped my Celexa to 60mg today. I think it may be working but hoping it gets better. Up to 1.5 to 2.5 mg of K a day so far.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be taking 2 mg of K-pin Saturday before a date.
In the past I experimented with 4 mg at once before a date which was nice, but I'll keep it at 2 mg so I don't use up my pills quicker. I usually chase it with a 5 hour energy drink to give me a boost, otherwise I'm just sleepy as hell.


----------



## autume (Jul 16, 2008)

if your taking klonopin and you still get a little edgy can you take a little zanax to take the edge off


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3 mg dalily since 2006


----------



## autume (Jul 16, 2008)

if you take 1/2 of 0.5 klonopin 4 hours ago can you take the other half now


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

0-6mgs of kpin daily now


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## kimmee (Jul 3, 2012)

slowturtle said:


> hi there,
> 
> i just started taking klonopin last friday and again on saturday. I took 0.5mg the first time, then boosted up to 1mg the second time cuz 0.5mg did nothing for me. But even 1mg did not relieve my anxiety, only made me lose my balance. So i'm not sure how effective it is. I'm testing it again on saturday with 2mg and i'll tell you how effective that'll be.


 my answer to you or my advice would be.... Ive been taking klonopin for 22 years. I started when my son was 4 years old. As he enterered school i couldnt do the regular mother things such as supper, bath time, book, bed time wih out freaking out. I would be doing all of those things at the same time. He would just cry, i just called my stepmother. She came right over, she gave me 20 .05 mlg. Tab. I took one while she was there. Within 15 minutes i did the bath book supper and even made cupcakes. He was so happy. I called my dr. She prescibed them to me. It worked well. As he got older. Homework supper, mom time reading time was so easy. As the years went onmy tolerance got higher. My dr. N i have a great realtionship. I am know prescribed 2mlg tablets twice a day, witch sometimes i dont take. However recently my son overdosed (irac veteran) i got strep from the shock. Was on all kinds of meds from er visit. So i stopped my klonopin for 4-5 days. I had anxiety so bad i couldnt sleep. I was confused. I called my dr. The same one by the way. She was furious. So my advice is. Take as prescribed, its not like xanax. It stays in your body 24 hours. Dont up n lower your dose. You will see in time it will help you concentrate to be able to talk without fear. It will relax you. But you must take he way prescribed. I can know take one in am and if i need it at night i take it. I need two 2mlg at once i do it .but it has taken me years to be able to get the trust from my dr. Good luck, give it achance.


----------

